# Prvi Partizan Ammo



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

I have noticed some good pricing on this ammo. It is brass cased and boxer primed. It is imported from Serbia I think. Anyone out there shooting this ammo? What are your impressions? Accurate? Clean? Reloadable? Etc. Thanks!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I have gone through several cases of the Prvi brass in 9 & 40. It is excellent range ammo for the money.


----------

